# Black Canyon Flow Question



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*New generation in a row boat*

I have heard that New Generation Rapid can be a bit tricky in a 13ft boat. 

How was your line in that drop at 700cfs? 

calling ranger milo...420us......are you out here ........ what is the beta for rowing rafts down the black at 1000cfs?....
....milo are you on the buzz radio?.....


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Honestly I'd have to look at a map again to see which one that is. I couldn't find a map online (miraculous I know) to see which one that is. I really remember Cables and Boulder Gardens being the ones that I scouted and worried about. It was just super tight through some of those rapids in a big boat. If you can find a map throw it up, I think I got pictures of almost all the different sections from one of my trips. 

I should probably clarify, I'll be going Chukar to Pleasure Park.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Buckman is just being an ass since most refer to that section as the Gunny Gorge, not the Black Canyon. The GG NRA website has a pretty good map, and 1000+ cfs will be way easier in a 13+ foot raft.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Clarify. We all know you meant the gunny gorge, beautiful section but not the tingle I get when thinking about dropping into the black canyon. No one rafts the black canyon (I'm sure some crazy will say otherwise), some get confused and call the whole area the black canyon, same rocks but the raft run is outside the park. I had to use restraint to not troll you like buckman.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Fair enough. What can I say, I'm obviously ignorant. If it will be easier that sounds fantastic. Thanks for not totally flaming me. 

If anyone is in CO I'll let you know other times we're going. Maybe we can get a flotilla going or share shuttles. Finding other people that can row is very challenging so I occasionally have an open seat.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link to the Gunny Gorge map and brochure: 
http://www.blm.gov/style/medialib/b...099.File.dat/GGNCA2011-reduced resolution.pdf

Boulder Garden is a bit easier now than it was years ago, due to debris deposited in a big flood a few years ago. Cable is still a nice challenge. The Squeeze is pretty tough in low water (~300 cfs) for 13 footers, but no worries this year. It's running around 450 cfs right now and will likely have good flows (600-1,000) through at least mid-summer. Could be some high flows in May/June depending on releases from the up-river dams. Low flows can be pretty technical, higher flows are less technical (up to a point) but have greater consequences if you flip.


----------



## kmh88 (Apr 19, 2014)

I run the gorge 4 or 5 times a summer in pretty much anything that floats - even tried riding it to Ute on an inflatable shark. Obviously the more water the better but most of the lines are the same with alternative routes through Boulder Gardens and Cable being an option above 1100. I have run it at 3500 which is a bit different with a nice keeper hole developing on the left side of Boulder Gardens. Just check the flows before. I'd be down with a run in June .


----------



## Battlepig (Apr 27, 2014)

I floated the gorge last year in my e series 16' @ 475cfs w/ half fishing rig set-up for the first time. The boat is slightly narrower and some moves were super tight but didn't get hung up. Wasn't able to scout cables in time but cleaned it. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Anyone looking to float the Gunnison Gorge or Black Canyon this spring should be aware that the flows may be unusually high for a few weeks.

More info here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/anticipated-flows-in-gunny-gorge-may-june-52449.html


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

ATTENTION BOATERS AND FISHERS: Flows in the Gunnison River through Black Canyon and the Gunnison Gorge are expected to increase dramatically as we head into Memorial Day weekend. On 5/22/2014 or 5/23/2014 the Bureau of Reclamation will begin releasing progressively increasing flows from upstream at Crystal Reservoir. Flows may increase from 500 cubic feet per second (cfs) to around 3,000 cfs by Memorial Day (5/26). Flows will likely continue to increase over the following week, and may reach 8,000 cfs or higher around the first of June, and are expected to remain in that range for ten days. After that, flows are expected to taper to the 4,000 to 6,000 cfs range for the remainder of June 2014.


----------

